# Not a good day for me in some respects but great in others



## Al33 (Sep 2, 2015)

While cutting a 17+ feet long, 19" diameter Sassafras log in half this morning the big end (8'8") got away from me and started rolling downhill towards busy Bells Ferry Rd.. I immediately tried to get ahead of it to try and stop it but tripped up in front of it and it rolled over my right hand, arm, and shoulder pinning me to the ground. My hard head kept it from rolling completely over me as I used it as a chock. Fortunately I had my cell phone in my left pants pocket and was able to get it out to call 911. I had a hard time making the phone work because I got sweat on it and couldn't get it to swipe or respond to hitting the numbers. After several attempts while enduring extreme pain I got through to the 911 operator and told her I needed help fast. I was very much aware my arm was suffering more and more damage as each second passed.  Three Marietta police officers arrived 9 minutes after the accident and managed to roll the log off my arm but back over my hand again. I was very grateful to say the least. Minutes later EMS arrived and loaded me up for a trip to Kennestone E.R.. On the way I heard the gentleman giving my stats to the ER say that my arm had deformities. Once in the ER I got much need pain meds and then xrays were done. I was certain I would need surgery and knew my bow hunting was shot for a long time. By this time I had a few prayer warriors sending them up for me. After a couple of hours the doc comes in and tells me I have no broken bones and would be able to go home. She added I had muscle trauma and possibly tendon injuries and would have extreme pain for the next few days. I will need an MRI to check those.
I have some bruised ribs that will take awhile to get over but I will heal and hopefully- be able to shoot my bow again soon.

Hard to believe there are no broken bones, no doubt in my mind that in itself is a miracle. Good friends and family came to my side and aid and I am so grateful for each and every one of them. Thankful the log didn't get onto my back and crush the breath out of me. Thankful it didn't end up on the road causing others to suffer the consequences. Thankful for the 911  operator, police, emergency personnel and the wonderful care I got at the ER. And of course, I am thankful for all the prayers. Yes sir, I cannot help but to be thankful for so many reasons so it ends up a good day.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 2, 2015)

Glad it worked out as well as it did for you Al, could have been much worse. Let's hope for a good MRI report.
Just goes to show a hard head can come in handy sometimes.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 2, 2015)

Good outcome Al. You're not as young as you use to be.


----------



## mudcreek (Sep 2, 2015)

Well, you know, God is always close by.


----------



## scott30415 (Sep 2, 2015)

Al, It might have not felt like it at the time but that is a praise report for the day.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 2, 2015)

Glad you are ok.


----------



## JBranch (Sep 2, 2015)

Glad it wasn't worse. Hope you're shooting very soon.


----------



## Pointpuller (Sep 2, 2015)

Glad you are OK and hope you will be back to shooting real soon.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 2, 2015)

Glad you're okay and hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2015)

AL, man that's good news for sure. We will have you on our church prayer list for a speedy recovery. ....... and like others have said....... thank the Lord for a hard head......


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 2, 2015)

Wow, I Am glad you are okay.
Goodness buddy.


----------



## Rix56 (Sep 2, 2015)

*Al so thankful it's not broken*

Got a call from David about noon and started praying, it works, now we are all going to pray for no other damage to show up on the MRI.  Praying for a speedy, pain free(or as much as possible pain free)recovery.  Seems like a tough way to forget about that back ache you had last night.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 2, 2015)

dangit Al......I hate that happened! But so thankful you survived as well as you did! prayers the MRI only shows minor injuries that will heal with time and patience...(something you have only in small amounts!lol)


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 2, 2015)

Dang man! I sure am glad you're ok.  Prayers for you from my home.


----------



## one hogman (Sep 2, 2015)

Heal fast and be careful out there


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 3, 2015)

Glad your ok Al..... Praying for a speedy recovery and that you will be shooting soon.


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 3, 2015)

Dang Al, just read this and glad your ok- be careful . Prayers for you buddy.


----------



## jjy (Sep 3, 2015)

That was a close call Al, could have ended a lot worse, prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 3, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Al, but I'm thankful it worked out as good as it did. Praying for you.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 3, 2015)

Prayers for you Al, I hate this happened, and I'm glad it wasn't worse! Hope your recovery is swift and complete!
God Bless


----------



## rnfarley (Sep 3, 2015)

Crazy stuff! I'm glad it turned out as well as it did and thank God that you didn't have any broken bones or worse.


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 3, 2015)

Glad you're okay Al!


----------



## robert carter (Sep 3, 2015)

Prayers for ya Brother. All will be well.RC


----------



## Al33 (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks all!!! Got an 11:30 appointment with my primary so I can get a referral for the MRI and hopefully get that done today. My inquiring mind wants to know. Cannot use the fingers or thumb.
Dave Bureau (Necedah here) is on his way here now to chauffeur me.  Thanks so much Dave!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 3, 2015)

Dave, Dave Bureau, chauffer you...if you can't use your fingers or thumb, how you gonna hang on?
Better snug that seat belt strap up tight.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 3, 2015)

Al33 said:


> Thanks all!!! Got an 11:30 appointment with my primary so I can get a referral for the MRI and hopefully get that done today. My inquiring mind wants to know. Cannot use the fingers or thumb.
> Dave Bureau (Necedah here) is on his way here now to chauffeur me.  Thanks so much Dave!!!



I would expect some nerve damage in those tissues in your hand and fingers, you would have had swelling and tiny vessels rupture from the pressure caused. Will be bruised for a while for sure. But that should pass, as long as you give it time to heal, keep ice on it still today and tomorrow for sure. And whatever the Dr tells you to do!  



Barry Duggan said:


> Dave, Dave Bureau, chauffer you...if you can't use your fingers or thumb, how you gonna hang on?
> Better snug that seat belt strap up tight.



oh yeah....hand on tight as you can!!!!  gotta love Dave....a wonderful friend!!!


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 3, 2015)

Dang man.  Sorry hear and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Gordief (Sep 3, 2015)

Dave & Al... barreling down the road together, there's got to 
be a good joke in there somewhere.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Sep 3, 2015)

Just saw your post AL, hope you have a speedy recovery, but don't push it. Dave


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 3, 2015)

Sorry to hear this Al. My prayers are with you.


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 3, 2015)

Just dang, Al.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Wow Al, That was a close call! I hope you heal up real quick! Prayers sent from the North.



 Had to recycle this get well card for you brother Al!


----------



## pine nut (Sep 3, 2015)

Wow Al,  I'm so sorry this happened ,but so glad you are not hurt worse.  Bless your heart!  Prayers up for you.


----------



## Clipper (Sep 3, 2015)

Didn't check the forum last night due to being exhausted from mowing on the club all day.  Sorry for your misfortune and thankful it wasn't any worse.  Hoping and praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## snakekiller (Sep 3, 2015)

Prayers sent  be careful out there Al


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Sep 4, 2015)

Wow Al I think most people would have panicked and froze. That log would have just rolled into the road and may have killed someone. You did all you could and maybe saved someone!!
I'll be praying for a speedy recovery .


----------



## Triple C (Sep 4, 2015)

Al...Just read this.  Glad you're going to be ok!  Had to be a very scary ordeal.


----------



## Paul Barnes (Sep 4, 2015)

I sure hate to hear this Mr. Al...here's to a speedy recovery, sir.


----------



## fredw (Sep 4, 2015)

Dang Al, that is scary stuff.  Sure am glad the damage wasn't any worse.  Prayers for complete healing.

You gotta remember one thing.....us older gentlemen need to be careful


----------



## Red Arrow (Sep 4, 2015)

Get well soon my friend!  It's a long season...


----------



## Al33 (Sep 4, 2015)

I saw an  orthopedic doc today and after he examined my injuries it was his opinion I do not have any tendon injuries. Prescribed rehab and to see him again in two weeks and at that time after swelling subsides he would decide if an MRI will be necessary. I am more than encouraged by his findings and so very thankful for everyone's prayers. 

Thank you all!!!!


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Sep 4, 2015)

Al, sounds like you need to take two aspirins and just take it easy for a while, glad to hear it isn't any worse. Dave


----------



## Clipper (Sep 4, 2015)

Happy to hear your good news, Al.  It could have been a lot worse.  Opening day may come a little later for you this year but sounds like you will get to hunt.


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 5, 2015)

Just read this Al, sorry you got busted up and even more glad the doc thinks nothing major is wrong. You have our prayers. Sure glad your head is as thick as it is...


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 6, 2015)

I can't post what Uncle Dennis said but I know you can imagine ....

I hope you heal fast ...


----------



## ryanh487 (Sep 6, 2015)

Man you had guardian angels holding that log. When I worked sales for a tree company one of our climbers had a 12" diameter pine fall over with him in it. It was standalone so he had nowhere to tie off his safety line. It fell slow enough not to crush him on impact but he couldn't breath trapped under it. When the other guys made cuts above his head and below his feet and rolled the log off it shattered his humerous in his right arm and caused a nasty compound fracture. If a shorter section of a skinnier pine did that to him, that log you were messing with probably should have killed you from the sounds of it. Hope you recover quickly!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 7, 2015)

Doing better today. Rib pains not as severe and I can breath a good bit better. Hand is improving but still wants to stay curled up likely because of swelling. Thinking of rigging up one of my longbows so I can attach it to my feet and still shoot. 

A pic of me sitting on the runaway log. Again, cannot say thank you enough for all the prayers, well wishes, and help. I am humbled by it all. God bless!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 7, 2015)

Great news my friend!!!!!!! Glad you don't have to have surgery!!!!!! We still got you on the prayer list.


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 7, 2015)

Big Sassafras!  Wow Al, glad you are ok.  Tree work is dangerous, I know it very well, please do not work alone again, and glad God put that cell phone in your pocket so you were able to call upon some Angels.  God bless you sir.


----------



## automatim (Sep 7, 2015)

Hope you heal up quick.


----------



## pine nut (Sep 9, 2015)

Wow Al!  That coulda been really bad!  All that living right paid off... it coulda been really bad.  God Blessed you, my friend, and you have blessed a lot of others with your life.  I'm one of 'em!  So glad you weren't seriously hurt!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Sep 9, 2015)

Will be keeping ya in our prayers...!


----------

